# From the shop of Mongrel Racing



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

Just thought I'd share a few of my current and past projects.
The first is a 1962 Mustang prototype that was built using 1/2 dozen different tjets. It will be stripped down and a little more finish work will be done and then I might cast it. The second is a Mustang Station wagon that was built from a couple of cars that I used to resin cast. The last is a very modified Jaguar on a slimline chassis. Hope you enjoy them half as much as I did building them. As I have some time I'll post more pics. 
Mongrel Racing


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Cool looking customs!!! I saw a pic of that Mustang wagon concept, and fell in love with it. Looks like you did a great job modeling it!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

Just a couple more for you.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nice cars!*

Good looking stuff Rob.... Looks like there's a Proxy runner or two mixed in if I'm not mistaken!!!... Keep it coming. nd


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great lookers, especially the Mustang wagon. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

All very nice. I really like the Jag hotrod.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

The rims on that Capri really set it off! 
I like the road race Capri
Rich


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

GOOD JOB !! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Nice color choices...*

This is a bunch of nice builds. The Ford Mustang Station Wagon made me laugh but, it looks great at the same time. I can tell you spent some time on these. :thumbsup:

Bob...I would drive all of those...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Laugh if you want Bob, but it was real.. Sadly, it never made it past the concept stage...

http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...&sigi=11dtu7lnk&sigb=12u085vmk&sigh=1164id7lg


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Nice cars, man.

The Mustationwagon is my fave too, hey! :thumbsup:


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words guys! yes there are a few proxy cars in there. Roger's races bring out the competative modeler in me. So far I haven't found the right combo to win a concours yet. Part of the reason could be that when I model cars I like to build "different". That usually means cutting and grafting and sculpting. I'm not a big fan of modeling "real race cars" that only require a set of decals that someone else has made. I'm not knocking it, it's just not for me. That being said, I have sent in models of actual race cars that have been very modified to look like the real thing. I sent a camaro that had the whole front end re-sculpted and had a roll cage installed. I sent a Holman-Moody Falcon that included an opening hood (that opened up and rearward like the real car and latched shut magnetically)with a complete engine and cross-bracing, full race interior to include drivers harness, dual fuel cells with fillers,roll cage and even a shifter. The body was extensively modified(although very subtle) and a prototypical paint job was applied to include HM lettering front and rear that was only .029" high. The grill and gas tank block off plates were photo etched aluminum. It didn't win either but it was a blast to spend countless hours building. I usually try to send 1 car for actual racing and 1 car for the concours. 2 mustang madness races ago my concours wagon took 1st place in the race. I cant tell you how suprised I was as my customs are almost always top heavy! One of these days I might give in to the powers that be and just send in a stock car with some nice decals and a good clear coat but probably not anytime soon. In the mean time here's a couple more for your entertainment.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Oddrods,
Can you get those vans any lower?  Look great! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

roadrner said:


> Oddrods,
> Can you get those vans any lower?  Look great! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr



If only I could get my 1:1 67 Econoline as low as these Tjets I'd be happy! The Tjet Econos actually handle pretty well.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Vantastic...*

Ooooooooooooh Man! I have visuals of one of those vans painted Candy Red with Gold Stipes and Iron Crosses on it. They are WAY COOL. :woohoo:

Bob...love your stuff...zilla


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Sweet job on the Lancia. Some Alitalia decals would be the perfect finish for it.


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

Dranoel Dragon said:


> Sweet job on the Lancia. Some Alitalia decals would be the perfect finish for it.



But alas, I have no Alitalia decals so it will have to remain blemished.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Now you're killing me with those econolines!!! I love vans and those are perfect!!! I must make me some!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: And the capri is awesome too!!!


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

This car is a Dash Ghia with only 1 mod. Can you spot it?


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

VW hub caps.


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

Yup, I turned a set of aluminum rims to accept the press fit VW hub caps.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hard to tell for sure!!! If I were to venture a guess, it looks like the rear quarters were smoothed a bit, but that's just a guess.. The lack of body line may just be your camera playing tricks with my eyes.


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Hard to tell for sure!!! If I were to venture a guess, it looks like the rear quarters were smoothed a bit, but that's just a guess.. The lack of body line may just be your camera playing tricks with my eyes.


Nope.... Hadaslot got it right. The body is stock. The only mod is the wheels. they were made from an old Xacto handle on a vintage unimat lathe. I made them the same OD as Vincent rims.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

My Brother has a set of those beauty rings hanging on his shelf. He also has a 1:1 Herbie, so I'm in touch with the idea. I bet he will sell Herbie. His '51 is much cooler. Speaking of Herbie. It used to be Carl Edwards brother's (Kenny) car. The nurse that delivered Kenny gave it to him. He wasn't into to it and my bro aquired it from Carl's dad. By the way, Those are ultra cool and would great on the vans also. Did I win a set? David


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

HadaSlot said:


> Did I win a set? David


These are a 1 off so I'm afraid not. It takes me hours to make a set of wheels wich is why I never made any for the public.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Just kidding. They look great and that's why I think I noticed them. Good Job.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm sure Claus will approve.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Great looking cars :thumbsup::thumbsup:. Too many to choose a favorite.....let's see....the Stang wagon...NO wait.....the Vans.....WAIT.....the Herbie with the custom hubcaps.....I just can't decide.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

oddrods,nice vans!love the old econolines,especially draggin chrome like those!great job on all your builds in general!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Yea, I'm liking the Econolines!!! RM


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

The driver of this little guy has seen some very rough times! I also got tired of gluing the widshield on so I left it off and can't find it for now.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

oddrods said:


> Nope.... Hadaslot got it right. The body is stock. The only mod is the wheels. they were made from an old Xacto handle on a vintage unimat lathe. I made them the same OD as Vincent rims.


DO IT AGAIN Those are cool. What material? The handle? Sweet!


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

HadaSlot said:


> DO IT AGAIN Those are cool. What material? The handle? Sweet!


The material I use is the handles from broken xactos. There is something about the aluminum they use that machines so well and presses onto the axles better than most of the bulk aluminum I get. the VW hubcap is off of an HO scale VW die-cast bus/combi. 
I never remember who I got the 56 from but it sure is kool. The second is a pic of just what it took to make the 62 Mustang.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

wow!now that "stang is some graftin' alright!like the 56!


----------

